# To Jaguar or not to Jaguar?



## caramelApple (Jul 18, 2002)

What do you think of Jaguar?


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't have OS X, because of several issues, but it's kinda expensive for a student like you or me (yeah, i'm 15 and unemployed ) to buy it. Although the educational price brings it down to 69$. I'd say Jaguar seems to be a *very* worthy upgrade however!


----------



## hazmat (Jul 18, 2002)

How about a Great! but I am waiting until its release to see if there are any specials?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

Great! but I'm waiting til it releases mto get it off ebay.


----------



## Kazrog (Jul 18, 2002)

This is the most significant update the most significant OS ever. If you don't upgrade, you are stupid! Don't bitch that you're poor, you can spare a kidney


----------



## kainjow (Jul 18, 2002)

Hopefully this upgrade will bring it up to par with Mac OS 9 speed and hopefully a lot faster with Quartz Extreme. I can't wait I might have to fly to Cupertino and steal one directly from Steve.


----------



## Boeing777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey guys, it's probably pricy but you pay for what you'll get. - You can't expect to buy a Mercedes for the price of a chevy.
Apple does good stuff and if I'd compare it to a car manufacture; Apple would somehow be a luxury car maker.

Good stuff and well done Apple, you're the man. 

Still macless but only for yet another weekend. My Tibook is coming soon. - In the meantime, I'm trying to gather few scsi old devices to build a NextStep workstation  - Yes I do have the copy for Intel based systems!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

Apple would be Lamborghini, Microsoft and PCs would be Hyundais and KIAs


----------



## Koelling (Jul 18, 2002)

Haha, the local dealership is giving away (used) KIAs with new cars. Just thought I'd share.

Yeah this is going to be a pretty cool update. I'm going to buy it simply based on the rumors of the speed. The Gui sounds revamped too plus other things that tie it closer with the BSD core to make it faster. I can't wait.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm definitely buying it. It's .mac I won't buy.


----------



## chiron777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *I don't have OS X, because of several issues, but it's kinda expensive for a student like you or me (yeah, i'm 15 and unemployed ) to buy it. Although the educational price brings it down to 69$. I'd say Jaguar seems to be a very worthy upgrade however! *



Where did you find that price?  My husband works at a University, so we get educational prices too.  I just checked out Academic Superstore.  They don't have Jaguar yet and 10.1.3 costs $119.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup! I'm fourteen and unemployed and well it makes me sad that its pricy... I do want it really badly!!! Like REALLLY badly! And, I appreciate everyone responding on the forum! Thanks! well... if you wanna steal one from steve... i live about 30 minutes away from cupertino... i can be your accomplice 

Much Love, 

the Mac Geekette


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, in reply to the question about where to get the edu price... just go to store.apple.com. On the top toolbar, you'll find educational. then you click on that and specify your school. Simple! You get a page full of coolie discounts.

P.S,

I really want to visit the Apple HQ cause im soooo close to it... i should do it soon... I wonder if they do a tour!??! Will report back!


Much Love,

The Mac Geekette


----------



## homer (Jul 18, 2002)

This one's a no-brainer.  Jaguar makes OS X primetime (and not 10.1, as Steve would have had us believe).  Sure, 10.1 is usable on my bondi iMac, but this baby's definitely getting an upgrade.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 18, 2002)

Educational discounts are only available for teachers?
What about the students?


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by chiron777 [/i]
> *
> 
> Where did you find that price?  My husband works at a University, so we get educational prices too.  I just checked out Academic Superstore.  They don't have Jaguar yet and 10.1.3 costs $119. *



Hmm, actually it's someone on this board, in another thread, who told it would cost 69$ for students but somebody I know told me the same.



> Educational discounts are only available for teachers?
> What about the students?



As far as I know, students get discounts too!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLegacy _
> *
> 
> 
> As far as I know, students get discounts too! *



I hope so!


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 19, 2002)

Students do get the discount for a fact. The update is well worth it. Trust me.  You will all be impressed


----------



## fryke (Jul 19, 2002)

unless of course you TELL people that they will be impressed. then they'll EXPECT to be impressed and thus might NOT be impressed at all. so what i want to tell you, expect NOT to be impressed but do know THAT you'll be impressed, BUY the upgrade (129$, helps Apple) and then BE impressed. hmm... i need coffee, definitely.


----------



## McMickey (Jul 19, 2002)

I think I'll wait until the MacExpo in Paris in September...or maybe when the Apple Store is coming to Amsterdam!(YES!!). Now working with 10.1.5 and it's running smoothly....


----------



## BenYankee (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm definitely getting it. The student/education discount though is what makes it great. It's the first really significant discount as opposed to $100 off a really expensive TiBook.

Jaguar's $69 with the education discount.  That's a steal for this great update.


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 19, 2002)

lol fryke, that's funny


----------



## chiron777 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caramelApple _
> *Well, in reply to the question about where to get the edu price... just go to store.apple.com. On the top toolbar, you'll find educational. then you click on that and specify your school. Simple! You get a page full of coolie discounts.
> *



Oh, cool!  Thanks I hadn't seen that on their site.

I will definably order it at that price!!!


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm am so glad everyone finds my posts useful.. (well most of them) and again i appreciate such responses to my thread! Well... as for me and Jaguar.. hmm... i AM fourteen and still i dunno if i have that money yet. Goin into high school costs a bit much ( im going to a private where they have PCs...*shudder*) with getting the text books and all. Wel, I hope i can get it with birthday money! I REEEEALY hope so. My dad also said he would maybe get us a new iMac (flatscreen) next year and I'll get it at udu price. So if they come out with anything new ill have it next year. Can't wait !!!



Much Love,

Rita 

The Mac Geekette


----------



## cabbage (Jul 19, 2002)

if you're a student you must have a least one teacher.  Have them order it, give them the cash and then give you the box.


----------



## Boeing777 (Jul 19, 2002)

It's probably a true story that happened to a friend of a friend of a friend of mine.  

I'm in favour of getting Steve's copy. It's right there upon his desk. It's educational to use the teacher's copy as well


----------



## hazmat (Jul 19, 2002)

Well assuming there will be no special price less than my $64.50 price, I happily ordered it today.  Can't wait.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 20, 2002)

Someone takes life too serious there, we wont mention names..  Anyhow, it is has a lot of great features and the performance is much better than 10.1.5. Much more responsive.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah... i really want it.. im just 25 dollars away from getting it! It has to be out of my own money because my dad just bought me 10.1 in April or May. So... ill ttyl!


Much Love



The Mac Geek ette


----------



## salsa (Jul 22, 2002)

I would love to get Jaguar, too...

but CaramelApple (good name, btw), aren't your folks just a touch irked that they paid for 10.1.5 in April or May, & now, if not for your student status, would have had to pay full upgrade price?

I purchased a new iMac mid-May (gee, if I knew that a 17" flat-screen with improved video card was just around the corner, I would have waited!), and I have read some forums in other places where people are really peeved at the upgrade price.

I think it is fair, for those upgrading from OS 9. But I would like to have seen a sliding scale. People who purchased new Macs in the last 3 months should surely have a hugely-discounted price, as should people who purchased OS X in the last 6 months. People who purchased Macs in last 3 to 6 months should pay somewhat more, as should those who purchased OS X more than 6 months ago.

There is now a petition underway for people who want to protest Jaguar's cost. It is a shame that it is poorly worded, & that there are spelling & grammatical errors, but try to overlook that... Here it is: Jaguar petition


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree totally! I think that people who have recently purchased a new Mac or upgrade should get a discount. I am buying the upgrade edu prcie so its a bit better. Another thing that kinda just shows my bad luck is that i just got an iPod in early June (5GB) for 399. now its 299! ahhh! geez... what bad luck i have...

Much Love,


Rita


The Mac Geekette


PS... Thanks for the complimaent on the name!


----------



## thedbp (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *This one's a no-brainer.  Jaguar makes OS X primetime (and not 10.1, as Steve would have had us believe).  Sure, 10.1 is usable on my bondi iMac, but this baby's definitely getting an upgrade.  *



I'm amazed how far they can take the original iMacs these days.  500MHz g4 isn't bad for an original imac!  or add a g3 and firewire ... tough call, that one.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 23, 2002)

it's always a good idea to wait for the Macworld expos if you are going to buy something, because that way you can only benefit:

A) There may be a new version of something you want instead (i.e. the 17 inch iMac)
B) Prices of old models are reduced (what happened to you)
C) Nothing happens to the product you want and you can rest assured that whatever you buy right after the expo will likely not be updated/lowered in price for quite a while.

Just some advice for next time  ...


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 24, 2002)

That's a really good idea! Thanks! this is kinda going to make my shopping soooo much easier ... how often does Macworld come around???

Much Love,


The Mac Geekette


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## JetwingX (Jul 26, 2002)

i think thats what i am gonna call you from now on 

if you don't have DSL or cable (whitch you probably do but anyways) if th schoo l your going to has a LAN (Local Area Network) you can take your computer there and DL all the Updates and mods and apps you need (thats what i do with my laptop anyways)


----------



## evildan (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm going to upgrade... just waiting a bit for it to actually be released. I've been pretty happy with my current build of OSX, but I like the additions Apple has offered... 

In fact I am doing some major backing up in preparation of the purchase.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 27, 2002)

I am confused! ARRRGH!!! Do you have to backup your files in order to install Mac OS Jaguar? will it really destroy your files or something? I am planning to get the student discount but i wanna make sure everything goes OK! I dotn want to have to rebuild everything... with Mac OS X.1 i was completely fine.. nothing bad happened i hope its the same way... and i also hope they dont come out with an upgrade so soon that recent upgraders cant get a discount for cause then ill reeeeally be pissed! Well... i hope evrything goes well.. ive finally raised the 70 dollars i need for Jaguar and i plan to order it within the next few days!i can only hope for the best... 

well in even worse news i have a horrible cold.. i can barely speak and im getting on and off fevers so im freezing then im blazing hot... damn i hate this sick business.... 

well i hope everyones doing better than i am and i hope someone answers soon cause im cranky when im sick... 

ahhh... forgive me im just a little irritated... well i gotta go down a glass of O.J.... see yall later!


The Sick as Hell Mac Geekette


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 27, 2002)

you don't have to back up anything, it should tbe the same basic thing as the 10.1 upgrade.


-The healthy Mac _Technophile_


----------



## Tapp_darden (Jul 28, 2002)

Its always good to back up for a upgrade though..... its always good to back up for anything....


----------



## evildan (Jul 28, 2002)

I would strongly suggest people backup... especially if your putting 10.2 on an older system (i.e. a G3 iMac).

Remember the actual release of 10 created several issues in these older machine, and while it's nice to trust Apple to fix these problems, why take the chance?

When putting a new operating system on any machine, always think about upgrading.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 28, 2002)

Ok, Ive got the idea that i SHOULD back up... but the question for me is how? I mean i could write all of my stuff to CDs or whatever... but wouldnt that take up a lot of CDs... and time? Is there a better way to do it? Is it absolutely necessary for ALL of my stuff? What is the essential stuff i need to backup? HELP!! 


The Confused and Still Sick Mac Geekette


----------



## evildan (Jul 28, 2002)

caramelApple,

You really only need to backup your stuff. You should already have ROMs of your operating system and programs when you got or purchased them.

So you really only need to backup your documents, and work files.

Depending on how much content on your computer you might find it easy to burn a few CDs and be done with it.

And again this is just a precaution... in case something unexpected happens... and "oh no, I lost my term paper!" happens.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 28, 2002)

Coolie! Well, ill have to order jaguar before i worry so much.. well thanks for the advice everyone! By the way does anyone know how often MacWorld comes around? 


The Mac Geekette


----------



## Boeing777 (Jul 28, 2002)

They happen whenever M$ is expecting them least  - Just kidding,   Not quite sure how often they occur but I'd presume every six months or so, maybe I'm mistaken.

As for your upgrade backup, I don't think you should worry too much unless the Jaguar install process requires to initialize your hard disk which I doubt such a thing would happen with an OS X upgrade version. 

Remember guys, Jaguar isn't XP, it's a real OS made by a real company.

Cheers


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 29, 2002)

Okay thanks guys for the info... well MWSF came around not that long ago and i didnt get a chance to go...  felt kinda sad but oh well there should be another one soon enough... yeah i dont think im going to back up my stuff... im just gonna hope for the best here with Jaguar.. now i still havent ordered it... but im planning to before school starts... argh... i start on the 19th! Well, if i werent a student i wouldnt be able to order the edu discount truthfully, now would i?


Love,

The Mac Geekette


----------



## dsibilly (Jul 29, 2002)

Let me start by making an admission:

Three months ago, you couldn't get me to touch a Mac with a stick.

I was a VERY hardcore PC person, MCP and everything...  Then I got into a situation where I no longer owned any of my PCs (had to sell for rent $$!  Ouch!).  I was given a old Mac by a merciful friend of mine who realized that without at least e-mail, web-surfing and word-processing capabilities, I'd lose my mind.  (It was an old 7100/66, if any of you are wondering.)

After a few weeks, I realized that I could deal with owning a Mac, so I went and bought an old biege Gossamer G3 off eBay.  I know, not much, but like I said, I had to sell my much more modern PCs just to keep my roof!

I had a copy of OS X 10.0 from when I was an employee at my college.  I installed it after sinking some cheap upgrades into the box.  That's when I realized that 10.0.x SUCKS, and went out and bought 10.1.  Ahhh... MUCH better.  This was about a month ago, and around the same time I started hearing rumblings about 10.2.  In the immortal words of Ellen Feiss, "Errrrr?"

I was glued to the MCNY keynote like a moth to a flame, and appropriately, I got burned when I heard about the lack of upgraders price.  This means that I not only missed the upgrade window for 10.1 (and had to fork out $129 just to get a usable OS), but now I'm being charged $129 in order to stay current.

Now, I realize that I may have just been shafted by my choice to purchase a Mac not long before MCNY, but frankly I didn't know of the existence of MCNY until about a week before the keynote!  Not having a reduced upgrade price is a tad ridiculous, and I seriously doubt the wisdom of it.  Some people have told me, "Just don't upgrade then!"  But as an avid computer user for the past 15 years, I know that when major OS updates come out, it takes less than 6 months for all major software releases to require (latest version or higher) in order to run.

I guess I'll just have to pinch together enough spare change over the next couple months to budget in 10.2.  But geez, Apple.  Give us a little break, eh?


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah... thats tough..


I also ordered 10.1 in May and now their not offering me an upgrade discount... grrrrr


The Angry Little Mac Geekette


----------



## salsa (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi, Caramel Apple!

Although I have been an avid Mac fan for years, & generally, very pleased with Apple, I, too, think that the Upgrade price is not fair to people who have recently purchased either new computers or OS X 10.1 I think it is very fair to people who are upgrading from System 9 or have not recently bought a computer.

There is a petition (poorly worded, bad spelling... but the point still gets across) about the upgrade price. *Jaguar Upgrade Petition * 

There is another petition about changing iTools into a $99 / yr .Mac at http://www.PetitionOnline.com/iTol/petition.html with nearly 30,000 signers, but since I never used iTools, it doesn't affect me.

Unfortunately, there are not many signers to the Jaguar petition. Several people said it's because they felt the petition itself was unprofessional, because of all its mistakes.

Hope you'll sign!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 31, 2002)

We have proven time and again that Jaguar is worth its price, it really isn't that much money, and it has a ton of new featrures. Apple has a right to charge as much as they want for their products, and if you don't buy it, tough. A petitions isn't going to do ANYTHING in this case, and probably the same with the .mac one. It is a waste of time. just buy the full version for $80 and be happy that you caneven get it that cheap.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 31, 2002)

Xaq is totally right... nothings gonna change the price of Jaguar or .mac... i dont think the petitions are going to change anything. I signed them just for kicks but no one should get their hopes up of anything actually happening to the prices. I think you should just go ahead and buy Jaguar at the price that you can and be done with it. If youre still unhappy even with the educational of $80 price then thats up to you. But for people that are willing to take it seriously, i think you should come to the reality and accept the fact that Apple will do nothing about it. NOTHING


The Mac Geekette>


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 31, 2002)

Congrats and thanks everybody! I think we are one of the most active thread in this specific forum (Opinion: Review and Open Letters)...


Another topic I wanted to throw out there...


what do you think M$, Bill Gates, and PC drones think about Jaguar?

I think they're probably tellign everyone its gonna be a fluke or something but inside theyre just drooling all over it...

Bill Gates is probably thinking... why didnt i think of that?... hmm maybe ill just rip it off like ive done many times before!


The Mac Geekette


----------



## Boeing777 (Jul 31, 2002)

>>what do you think M$, Bill Gates, and PC drones think about Jaguar? 

I think they're probably tellign everyone its gonna be a fluke or something but inside theyre just drooling all over it... 

Bill Gates is probably thinking... why didnt i think of that?... hmm maybe ill just rip it off like ive done many times before! <<

M$ knows like the rest of the high tech world that the future lays more on Unix, therefore, they know that their OS will either have to change dramatically or be some kind of an OS that no one will buy. 

You said that Bill Gates might wonder why he didn't think of such a thing? Well, Gates rarely used his brain to innovate, as we all know that his Windows OS has simply been copied from Mac, NextStep and OS2. So, he'll do the same thing in the future with whatever they'll come up with..... And of course, they'll claim its their ideas in the first place.  All right, all right, Ive reached silly stage 

Surely M$ knows that OS X is a potential threat and they better believe it. - As for the pc hardware industry, I wouldn't think they'd mind to implement OS X for Intel platform if ever released, as I'm quite confident that it'd be a very good OS even on a none RISK hardware platform. - Remember that NextStep for Intel was just as good as the one delivered with the NextStep Station.

Lets wait and see what Jaguar really has to offer and Im sure that the whole world wont be short of reactions and opinions like the one youve just read.

Cheers


----------



## salsa (Aug 1, 2002)

<<what do you think M$, Bill Gates, and PC drones think about Jaguar?>>

Have you seen the switch ad featuring Bill Gates? It is just a spoof, of course, but it is hilarious. And at the end, it says: "owner, software company".


----------



## caramelApple (Aug 1, 2002)

Bill Gates looked the way he always should in that switch ad....


hahhaha


The Mac Geekette


----------



## Boeing777 (Aug 1, 2002)

Could someone tell me where to view the ad?


----------



## caramelApple (Aug 1, 2002)

OK, Ive searched for a and i have found 2 different ones. Heres one:

http://www.macboy.com/cartoons/switch/gates/index.html

And heres the other



http://homepage.mac.com/corey1/.Pictures/Switch2.mov


Ah... the joy of making fun of M$...

heheheheheh

Enjoy!

The Mac Geekette


----------



## Tapp_darden (Aug 1, 2002)

a few points....

First, most of my friends(wintel users) don't even know that MacOSX 10.2 is comming out soon. nor do they care. most of my friends don't care what apple does. I am thinking that most PC users dont care all that much eather. I think Microsofts next big war is with opensource. If they want to survive they will have to find out someway to control it. Some people think that Microsoft might come out with a GUI to sit on top of Linux. But, thats off topic.

Microsoft created OS/2. So I don't think they copied it. Yes I know IBM was selling it, but Microsoft did create it. Don't beleave me? do some research. you might start with "Triumph of the Nerds" a show that aired on PBS.

plz stop the whining about the ppl who are winning about MacOSX 10.2. there should be an upgrade price. most of the new features I don't care about. some are nice. If I was giving full Rage Pro support(something that should have been there from day one) then I would not mind paying the full price. Besides what about all the new converts we are having who did not know to wait 'tell after MacWorld EXPO? We all got burned by making that mistake once why would you want new converts to get burned by it? that just seems evil to me... does anybody remember when apple tryed to put a 33.3 modem in the first iMac?? We fixed that. 
Did you guys see the joy of tech cartoon about the price war we are having? funny shit.

I used MacOS 8.6 with no problems. when I got MacOSX last december is when I started to use MacOS9. and that was just for classic and the few times I booted up into MacOS9. You can even get a hack to run iTunes in MacOS8.6.... if I ever go to the old OS(god forbid) I would go back to MacOS8.6.. Just pointing out that just because of an OS release does not mean that you can no longer buy new softwere. The Mac community does not try to get you to upgrade as much as the Windows communtiy... People are still using old 68k macs and old powermacs as the main computers... 

Oh, and about the backing(which I have every intention of doing but not always get around to it.) up before upgrading. What I do, is I wait for all you suckers to get the new upgrade and see if you come up with any problems before I install the upgrade. Again, does anybody remember the iTunes update that cleaned your pettions clear? I think I can wait a few weeks after the release. just to be on the safe side.

oh and caramelApple, just back up your home folder(and anybody else who has a home folder.) you may not even have to back up everything in your homefolder. you might be able to leave out say, the music folder(you did buy all your music right?  ) But back up your Documents, Pics, Library(so that you can keep all of your settings) and anything else you might want.... Who knows, maybe a powersurge, or act of god(or something else) will destroy your HDD..

just some of my thoughts....


----------



## Boeing777 (Aug 1, 2002)

Goodness, those two videos were good. 

Thanks guys


----------



## satt (Aug 13, 2002)

"What I do, is I wait for all you suckers to get the new upgrade and see if you come up with any problems before I install the upgrade."

Tapp, This is a little harsh way of putting it, but I do the same thing. Actually I plan to wait for 10.2.1 before I upgrade.


----------



## barrowman (Aug 13, 2002)

As someone who has been "lucky" enough to use 10.2GM for real, there are speed gains on some aspects of the OS ie startup etc, but that's as far as it goes, menu still seem, system prefs take forever to lag and don't expect your programmes to perform anything near the way they did (and still do!) in OS9.

In fact due to the fact that the cpu is used more by the OS, I actually found apps slower, but that could just be subjective.

If you are looking for a speed boost, boot up in OS9, its sad but true...


----------



## caramelApple (Aug 13, 2002)

I am kinda glad that i havent yet pre-ordered Jaguar because i too am thinking of waiting for an upgrade. So maybe  should just wait a little while....


The Mac Geekette


----------



## earthshine (Aug 15, 2002)

....that'll make me go out and buy new Apple hardware rather than pay $whatever to run it on my current 'built for comfort, not for speed' system. 

I had a heavy, deep, severe, headache-inducing focus on a refurb PowerMac Digital Audio G4 466 30GB ca. Jan-Jul 2001, but fercryinoutloud it routinely sells at about $1000-1100. Now, I ask, can I go run and buy a new CPU with the amazing *new* 10.2 weaved right in for the low, low price of $1700 plus tax?! 

You bet I can't. But I'll figure something out. Like finding some Advil.


eshine%eshine


----------



## jasonh (Aug 21, 2002)

10.2 is what 10.0 should have been.  I feel like I've been duped because I bought the public beta for £30 and 10.0 for £100.  I played with 10.0 and kept updating it in the hope that I could eventually be confident enough to migrate from OS9.  

I wasn't happy with 10.1.5 and found it almost useless for what I wanted to do, just an expensive kaliedoscope!

Now I'm working fully in 10.2 (work dev copy but is final seed), the speed is there and the little quirks ironed out which made 10.1 look unfinished.  

When it comes to buying my personal copy for home, I'll be very peaved because it will feel like I've paid £230 for an operating system that has finally matured.   
Apple should have called 10.0 'beta 2' and 10.1 'beta 3' and sold them for £15 each.

At least the painfull wait is over, now I can put my confidence in to 10.2 because it really kicks ass.


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 21, 2002)

I have NOOO interest in 9 and never will.  I don't know how it works and don't care to learn.  It may be better than OS X, but I LOVE OS X.  Little flaws and all.  And I can not wait for 10.2


----------



## Boeing777 (Aug 21, 2002)

You don't need to look back and you certainly don't need to learn OS9, it's not something you could compare to any avaialble OS and surely not to OS9.


----------

